# Torstein Horgmo spoofs the Techn9ne Crew (w/ VIDEO!)



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

:laugh:

Heres Torstein Horgmo poking a little fun at the Tecnn9ne tall-tee gangster wannabe kids out there. Its a pretty funny vid actually:

YouTube - Rap Style


----------



## OneManSteezKr3w (Oct 8, 2010)

"I don't even have to ride, i can just stand here and look good" <---- unfortunately too many people live by these words


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

That's a funny video for sure. He isn't really spoofing Technine though for sure. Just the whole tall tee gangster stuff in general.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowvols said:


> That's a funny video for sure. He isn't really spoofing Technine though for sure. Just the whole tall tee gangster stuff in general.


I understand where the OP was coming from though. That whole scene is what Technine lives off of.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh I get where he is coming from just pointing out he never called out technine specifically. Everyone has their own scene though :dunno: Video sure was funny though.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Oh I get where he is coming from just pointing out he never called out technine specifically. Everyone has their own scene though :dunno: Video sure was funny though.


When hes hitting the big straight air and says "Yeah ni**a" thats a direct reference to MFM, who did exactly that in a Tecn9ne vid. Either way it applies to the whole "Tall Tee Wannabe Ganster crew" snowboard kids


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha that video's great. I hate people who dress like gangsters just so they seem "cool".


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh I didn't hear that.... My bad didn't catch that reference. The scene is stupid to me but everyone has their own thing.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

lol "FUCK THAT BOX" torstein gets greater every day. opening day while I was waiting for the opening bell a dude infront of me had not one but three tall tees on, all different colors to. I really wanted to get a pic but sadly my phone wasn't on me :laugh:


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

oh wow, he's my hero

"I dont even have to ride, I can just stand here and look good"


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I wear tall t's...and I'm far from gangster. I'm just tall.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

that vid is hilarious. curious, was torstein spoofing a video done by this tech9 crew? anyone got a link of the original vid?


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

Kenny Powers said it best... "Honey, I love you...I think you're a terrific girl — but you got clothes like a fuckin' dickhead."


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

svwannabe said:


> Kenny Powers said it best... "Honey, I love you...I think you're a terrific girl — but you got clothes like a fuckin' dickhead."


truer words have never been spoken. from the brilliant mind that brought us "it's better to be strangled by a necklace of mexicans, than to never have been strangled at all."


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Good post...that shit was mad funny


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

I can see it now. Whenever I bail early on a feature this season it's just go to be "Fuck that box" or "Fuck that ramp".


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

haha that G_steez buttering at 00:19 and "alright somebodies dropping, lets drop" were my favorite parts


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

my favourite part was when he snowboardeded


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> my favourite part was when he snowboardeded


Oh I didn't catch that part :laugh:


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> my favourite part was when he snowboardeded


lol, poser


----------



## phillycheese (Nov 15, 2010)

lol...thumbs up


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

Yea those "gangsta" kids annoy me greatly. It's funny they spend all thier day in the terrain park, but can barely snowboard


----------



## cabdoctor (Apr 22, 2009)

The vid got taken down, anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

cabdoctor said:


> The vid got taken down, anyone know where I can find it?


Buy Storming and watch the bonus footage


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

cabdoctor said:


> The vid got taken down, anyone know where I can find it?


someone posted a copy of it here


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

It's on torstein.net too


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha! I loved "fuck that box!" The spoof is hilarious. There was a guy that used to wear as many gold chains as Mr. T on the mountain for a while last year. Oh and this kind of reminds me of Pat Moore's part in Forum or against em all. He goes off a jump and something goes wrong, if you look close you can see him giving the double bird to the jump. Thought that was hilarious, too.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

that is funny shit even though Torstein's outfits look a little bit gangsta, too...


----------

